# A 'rage' in Cleveland: Cavs say Finals defeat will fuel this season



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> INDEPENDENCE, Ohio -- More than three months after the Cleveland Cavaliers lost their Finals matchup with the Golden State Warriors, several Cavs team leaders say they plan to funnel that disappointment to fuel them for the 2015-16 season.
> 
> "From me there's going to be a lot more rage, a lot more emotion," Cavs guard Kyrie Irving said at the team's media day Monday. "There won't be too much smiling or anything like that from our team. That's the mentality we have to have. We're looking forward to the challenge."
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...iers-say-rage-finals-loss-fuel-2015-16-season


----------

